# How to hide my air conditioner?



## josall (May 7, 2011)

Have you considered relocating the unit to the side of the house.


----------



## Allieye (Jun 14, 2011)

josall said:


> Have you considered relocating the unit to the side of the house.


I hadn't. I assumed that was a more costly option. Am I wrong? There is certainly room behind the fence on the side of the house, and it gets almost no light so nothing grows there anyway. How much do you expect it to cost to get someone to do that? Or can I do myself?


----------



## josall (May 7, 2011)

You would need to call a local AC company for a quote. If you think you might be in that house for many years it would be a good long term fix.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I'll bet moving that sucker eight feet would cost less than building a buffer wall that won't work anyway. Besides...what's the difference what it costs, you are going to have an awesome patio and awesome's don't come cheap.

I agree, call a local and get a quote for them to make the move and you not to have to touch anything.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

2 choices, move it or

Paint it with invisable paint and wear ear muffs

Mark


----------



## worker903 (Jan 23, 2008)

*blocking air conditioner*

My central air conditioner gets the full sun on the west side of our home in the afternoon. Is it a good idea to box in two sides to keep the sun off, but still let it breathe, or does that make any difference or not to keep it from running constantly. Thank you so much for your advice.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Looking at the photo, you've created your own problem by putting the fence so close to the A/C unit. All the noise is not being disspated upwards, it's being bounced back off of the fencing materials. I'm afraid that in this situation the only recourse would be to get an estimate on moving this unit somewhere else. Around here the most popular "method" of hiding an A/C unit is a six foot chain link fence with barbed wire. Every day around here there is a report of someone's unit being stolen while they are asleep within the house. One of my neighbor's had this happen just last month. Just cut the freon lines, cut the electrical, have two men lift the unit up and into a waiting pick-up truck. They are even taking the package units and disconnecting the sheet metal ducting while people sleep right beside them in their bedrooms.


----------



## Marty S. (Oct 31, 2009)

The AC installation instructions I've read want 12" clearance on one side and 3' on the other three sides. 

Worker-no need to shade the unit in your climate. Places like AZ that get temps in the 115 degree range would see a little benefit


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If you're outside on the patio, wouldn't it just be easy (and cheaper) to turn the unit off while you're outside?........lol.


----------

